# PHP in HTML-Datei ermöglichen



## stäubel (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Kleine blöde Frage. Ist es eigentlich möglich PHP in eine HTML-Datei einzubinden?
D.h. nehmen wir an die Datei heisst statt index.php, index.htm.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass der Webserver schnallt, dass PHP Code in der 
HTML Datei steht?

Danke für eure Antwort.

Viele Grüsse Stäubel


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2006)

Du kannst über die Serverkonfiguration veranlassen, dass auch Dateien mit der Endung .htm durch PHP geparst werden(sofern dein Hoster dir dies gestattet):


			
				.htaccess hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AddType application/x-httpd-php .htm


----------



## dirdi (6. Juni 2006)

Neben der Möglichkeit von Sven, könntest du auch alle *.html Zugriffe per mod_rewrite auf echte *.php Dateien umlenken ...


----------



## xCondoRx (6. Juni 2006)

stäubel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Kleine blöde Frage. Ist es eigentlich möglich PHP in eine HTML-Datei einzubinden?
> D.h. nehmen wir an die Datei heisst statt index.php, index.htm.
> ...


Würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen die Finger von lassen..


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juni 2006)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen die Finger von lassen..



Spricht nichts dagegen, wenn man dies per .htaccess macht und somit nicht unwissende hat. Einzig und allein ein kleiner Performanceverlust ist zu beklagen denn der php Interpreter wird auch Dateien parsen in denen kein Stückchen php Code liegt.


----------

